# Karzai:  Shutting down PRTs = end to bypassing AFG gov't



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2011)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

This from the _Indian Express_:


> Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai on Sunday sought to turn the tables on NATO powers, asking them to stop directly funding “parallel structures of governance” in Afghanistan and do away with Provincial Reconstruction Teams (PRTs) that have become an “impediment to improving governance”.
> 
> In doing so, Karzai has reversed the rhetoric on the US-led NATO forces, repeatedly pointing to an exit by 2014. The Afghan President now says if his government has to assume full responsibility of its security and governance by 2014, then some of the existing structures through which western powers now operate in Afghanistan must go too. He identified four steps that his government feels need to be taken immediately to help the transfer of responsibility:
> 
> ...



More from Afghanistan's TOLOnews.com:


> Karzai's decision to disband Nato's provincial reconstruction teams has caused widespread concerns among experts and activists in Afghanistan.
> 
> Some Afghan activists described President Karzai's new suggestion about disbandment of Provincial Reconstruction Teams (PRT) as premature and devastating.
> 
> ...



A bit more from the Canadian Press:


> Afghan President Hamid Karzai said Sunday that channeling aid past his government undermines efforts to make it more effective, identifying NATO's provincial reconstruction teams as one of his concerns.
> 
> But he also renewed pledges to tackle corruption in Afghanistan, a key reason that organizations are reluctant to deal with the government directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2011)

Karzai's opposition leader:  let's not be hasty here....


> Abdullah, leader of the opposition party, Tuesday slammed President Karzai's comments about disbandment of Provincial Reconstruction Teams.
> 
> He called PRTs as a "serious need" in Afghan community.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2011)

This opposition leader seems to know the right things to say to drum up NATO support. Karzai is shooting himself in the foot with his comments IMO.


----------

